# Nationwide Credit Card - Commission Free For Older Cards



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

When Nationwide introduced fees for foreign debit card transactions, there was a suggestion that they would also charge commission on credit card transactions. Trying to find details on-line produced their description of "Rewards for Abroad"

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/creditcard/foreigntransactions.htm

I was expecting to see my rewards for UK spending on my Credit Card Statement this month and when it was not there, I sent in a query. Their response was that commission is not charged on existing cards, so we're OK.

There seems to be no way of finding this out on the internet, so I thought it might be of interest to other MHF members.

Brian


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The credit card is commision free in the EU as long as you clear each month. Still charged for cash.

Andy


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Andy,

Where did you find the information?

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've dumped Nationwide 'flexi-card' & their credit card in favour of Halifax 'Clarity card' . . no commision abroad


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

provencal said:


> Thanks Andy,
> 
> Where did you find the information?
> 
> Brian


I used my Nationwide Credit Card in France in the last two weeks. No commision charged and a good exchange rate. 

Derek


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Having always used the Nationwide debit card in the past we recently got the credit card. In our information pack it basically said that you could use it commission free in Europe up to the amount that you had already used it for in the UK, I assume to stop people simply using it overseas.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE used ours all last winter in Spain and France for shopping and fuel. Not for cash used a prepaid card for that also free to use in most machines.

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I've dumped Nationwide 'flexi-card' & their credit card in favour of Halifax 'Clarity card' . . no commision abroad


Me too. I had a ridiculous bill for inadvertantly going O/D as I hardly use this account so I have moved lock stock and overdraft to Santander, the only Triple high st. bank with a triple A. (To my knowledge and S&P)

As main a/c is L\TSB I am not totally convinced a few bank problems will shortly arrive so I am ready to tx in that event. I like L\TSB though and I don't like Santander but Triple A's are triple A's.

I am still amazed though at the number of people paying their banks and B\Societies to lose their money. Why not lose it yourself and avoid the hassle.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

BIG thumbs up for Halifax Clairty for me - 6 months on the road, 14 countries and no problems in any ATM or transaction.

£5 cash bonus for spending more than £300pm more then covers the 1.1% interest fee on cash withdrawn and if you withdraw cash towards the end of your statement date the actual fee charged is much less as it's Pro Rata (12.9% per year).

Set to clear the balance in full each month at home and I get 2 weeks to look at the statement to see if I'm happy with the transactions and they are usually LESS then what I have recorded on my log at the days prevailing rate on XE.Com's phone app.

Why anyone would bugger about with pre-loaded cards or debit cards where any fraudulent transaction comes straight out of your own cash balance I have no idea.

That said - we do carry a Caxton card as a backup - it's not been used yet.

Anyone with a Santandare card going to Europe consider binning it. You can only use it in 3 countries at a time before you have to call them to tell them another 3 and that is for a period of maximum 3 months made all the worse by the fact they are hopeless on the phone. Our card got declined twice despite doing the above while we were waiting for our Halifax pins!


----------

